

HTML5 Web apps vs Native Apps - BuddhaSource

This has been discussed many times here but dynamics keeps changes every month. Now we have Amazon Fire coming up as a new platform. I agree Web apps are "little" slower than Native one but sometimes they makes sense if you have a web service.<p>• Apple recently passed on the benefit of new Nitro JavaScript engine to UIWebView, WebClips<p>• Windows 8 is promoting HTML5<p>• Leaked official iPad Facebook is kind off hybrid between native &#38; web<p>• Linkedin recently launched HTML5 + Node.js app<p>• Using platforms like Titanium or PhoneGap is also not recommended for serious apps<p><i>Where is this heading?</i> More of Web apps in future?<p>There are pros &#38; cons, the idea here is to discuss what makes sense today.
======
atmz
I understand why this is happening; application developers want to regain
control of the stack and of content sales - Facebook especially wants to bring
its app infrastructure with micropayments to iPhone without giving Apple its
cut.

However, web apps were tried before - the original iPhone, for example - and
were overwhelmingly underused and rejected by users. Has that changed?
Possibly, but until we see the next crop of webapps we may not know.
Personally, I feel that there is a certain irrational preference for having an
app installed on your device, where it won't change or update automatically
and will be accessible offline (even if you can't do anything useful with it).

Having said that, web apps have expanded and done quite well in the PC world -
the idea of a native Facebook desktop client is laughable, and I'd guess that
most average users use a web app for email.

It'll be interesting to see how this battle goes.

~~~
angryasian
everyone brings up the example its been tried before, but hardware was a
different story back then. mobile hardware is coming to a point where it will
be able to run webapps no problem, its just going to take some amazing apps to
make people change the mindset of opening up an app for every little thing,
rather than staying in one app.. and switching bookmarks/tabs.

native facebook app is not that laughable, apple people tend to like their
native apps example:twitter. I'm not the right person to ask since I prefer
everything in the browser but I can see it happening.

------
willvarfar
Right now, targeting all the different browsers or all the different native
platforms out there is tedious.

You could imagine that android will slowly slip towards Chrome NACL apps, with
'native' android apps becoming deprecated and then disappearing.

And then someone will make a NACL-on-the-cloud thing like Opera Mini for
everybody else.

What NACL needs is a platform that runs in it that is basically a browser in
the NACL so its easy to code for and target...

